# it's coming!



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

So last night framework and r2does posted on twitter that OMFGB is running on the X. R2 later posted that as long as everyone can be on board there will be a release tomorrow, which is tonight now. So this whole 2int has really brought this phone back to the top in my opinion. Also after this what if any is left?


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

yep......i dont think there's any rom they cant put on the X now....so guess we dont need moto to unlock,,just do a workaround but new kernels that are faster would be nice!...


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

ufish2 said:


> yep......i dont think there's any rom they cant put on the X now....so guess we dont need moto to unlock,,just do a workaround but new kernels that are faster would be nice!...


Agreed. I'd love a new kernel but honestly the 2nd init is what this phone needed (as well as other locked moto phones) to bring it back to the top. Lets face it, the phone is crazy fast now, much faster than when it was released. It has revived my love for it and put off wanting a new phone for a while.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

This is great news. Im liking MIUI a LOT but having a few issues here and there. Will be flashing this as soon as it drops!


----------



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wonder what the differences between this and liquid are? hmmmmm


----------

